
Job interview theory - dan_sim
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/the-winchester-job-interview-theory/
======
pmichaud
This theory is actually well documented in academic HR circles.

------
ultrasaurus
"We never go back a year later and evaluate" I hope this isn't 100% true, I
know we re-evaluate our interview impressions after we've hired someone.

Finding out how well the guy you didn't hire is doing would be an awesome
service. It's hard to keep tabs on them all.

